# Primobolan and winstrol cycle?



## Kbody123 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all, Is it smart to stack winstrol with primobolan?? Iv read that primobolan is a good steroid for cutting hense why I would like some info as to wether it's worth my time?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

can u afford 800mg to gram primo week ...12-15 week min if not nope..if you can see nowt wrong with it ...now let all the ya gotta stack with test sheep follow with shut down and bollox


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

Cutting is down to diet, primobolan needs to be run quite high at about 400 - 600mg per week, whilst it does not convert to estrogen the androgenic and anabolic rating are not that high compared to testosterone enanthate which is 100:100, cutting or bulking can be done with test enan

Here is are details so you can compare both:

*Primobolan*

Activity

Androgenic: 57

Anabolic: 88

Estrogenic: None

Progestational: Low

Active Half life

6 - 7 days

*Winstrol*

Activity

Androgenic: 30

Anabolic: 320

Estrogenic: None

Progestational: Not significant

Active Half Life

9 hours

If you are after a bespoke cycle for lean gains I would choose the following:

Weeks 1 - 12

Testosterone enanthate 500mg

Masteron 100mg x 2 twice weekly (for anti-estrogen properties only)

Weeks 1 - 6

Anavar 60mg ED

Weeks 8 - 12

Winstrol 40mg ED* (you can also use the winstrol as a bridge to PCT)

If you do get some bloat (which I doubt) run 25 - 50mg proviron ED. I think primo is overrated but I still run it because I can


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

400-600 will do jack **** ...beleve me i run a lot of primo its my fave ...and there we go with copy paste.... did the guy ask for test advice ...nope...you guys always spout on how great this and that is withought having any experiance with the compound in question...now ive ran lots primo only cycles in my time ...no libido issues and quility gains ...but again 400-600 wont do diddly...reason u think its overated is the dose my friend ..not enough


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> If you are after a bespoke cycle for lean gains I would choose the following:
> 
> Weeks 1 - 12
> 
> ...


is that mast prop your suggesting?

I wouldnt bother adding it in - save the money for slightly more var

He doesnt have to run test at all


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

bert.edge said:


> is that mast prop your suggesting?
> 
> I wouldnt bother adding it in - save the money for slightly more var
> 
> He doesnt have to run test at all


bang on mate ..why does any one think he dosnt know diet needs to be in check?? and then not answer the questoin he asked . :beer:


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

well said bret


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

micreed said:
 

> 400-600 will do jack **** ...beleve me i run a lot of primo its my fave ...and there we go with copy paste.... did the guy ask for test advice ...nope...you guys always spout on how great this and that is withought having any experiance with the compound in question...now ive ran lots primo only cycles in my time ...no libido issues and quility gains ...but again 400-600 wont do diddly...reason u think its overated is the dose my friend ..not enough


I can assure you I have incorporated primo into cycles I prefer equipoise myself that's preference primo however is a good compound

I see the benefit of masteron not as an anabolic however to work in synergy with anything else I am taking maybe other people don't I am speaking from personal experience and when I stack it with testosterone for some reason I go horny crazy when I do


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

bert.edge said:


> is that mast prop your suggesting?
> 
> I wouldnt bother adding it in - save the money for slightly more var
> 
> He doesnt have to run test at all


I am not disputing what you say, masteron is not required it's an added extra but like I said it works for me and he can do without and use more var

Personally that is what I have run and recommended


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> I am not disputing what you say, masteron is not required it's an added extra but like I said it works for me and he can do without and use more var
> 
> Personally that is what I have run and recommended


mate and its sound advice...apart from not enough primo lol...but the op didnt want advice on test he wanted advice on primo/winny cycle only so if you have done that and dont recommend fair enough...but if not telling him to take test when he didnt ask wasnt the question


----------

